# Speicher von Sony Xperia Entschlüsseln



## Mr_James (26. August 2015)

*Speicher von Sony Xperia Entschlüsseln*

Hallo Zusammen
Ich wollte mein Handy auf die Werkeinstellungen zurücksetzen aber zuerst wollte ich eine Sicherung erstellen. Also versuchte ich eine Sicherung direkt auf dem Handy zu machen wo aber dann immer die fehlermeldung kamm: Sichern nicht möglich! Beim Sichern ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Also versuchte ich es am PC mit Sony PC Companion aber da kam die Fehlermeldung das der Telefonspeicher verschlüsselt ist. !!??
Soweit ich weiss habe ich den nie verschlüsselt und habe auch die Einstellungen von oben nach unten nach einer solchen Einstellung durchsucht aber nichts gefunden.

LG James


----------



## PcGamer512 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Speicher von Sony Xperia Entschlüsseln*

Du wirst das mal verschlüsselt haben normal kannst du aber die Ordner von Fotos und etc einfach auf dein PC ziehen ohne die companion app.


----------

